# SRF sights?  anyone use it



## chinquapin (Oct 7, 2007)

DAS SRF Sights

   SRF sights are a new revolution in archery sighting, designed specifically for hunting.  SRF sights allow rapid target acquisition, instantaneous range adjustment, and the ability to track moving and even flying game.  The SRF is a true instinctive sight with no marks and no numbers.  There is no calculation required.  You simply acquire the proper sight picture and release the arrow.  

    These sights do require practice to use well, and are not a substitute for poor form or tuning.  They will, however, take your shooting to another level if properly used.  They feature all the advantages of barebow instinctive shooting combined with the precision of a sight.

   The SRF is available in 3 profiles to fit any trajectory and range group.  Please read the buyers guide before ordering to insure you choose the right option.  A 25% restocking fee applies to returns on this item so please do the preliminary work to avoid mistakes!  People who want to experiment can purchase the set of 3.

     These sights are machined from 1/4" 6061-T651 alloy and hard type III anodized.  The studs are high strength stainless steel with brass and phenolic locking hardware.  

    The SRF is also available in all optical flat black (OFB), or in OFB with a green luminescent backring that glows softly in low light conditions.  The lume powdercoated backring will glow through the last legal hours of hunting.  For early morning hunting it can be charged with a flashlight for a few seconds.  The lume coating appears as bright neon green in daylight.


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 7, 2007)

Theory and use of the SRF sight:

      This sight uses the eyes natural ability to center objects much as a round aperture does.  Unlike a round aperture though, this shaped aperture allows you to memorize target positions along the tapered shape.  The sight must be used until that memorization occurs and becomes natural.  In that respect it is very similar to instinctive shooting.  Once you reach that point, the sight becomes extremely fast and automatic to use.  That is why there are no marks on the sight and no numbers.  Adding marks defeats the function of the sight.  Proper use of the sight makes it extremely deadly at unmarked yardages.  With all other sights, you must go through the thought process of judging the distance.  Then you must decide which pin to use.  If the range falls between pins, you must decide where in between to hold.  While you are figuring all this out, the deer is heading over a distant hill.  It is one reason why shooting running game with most sights just doesn’t work.  With the SRF you are shooting with an instinctive sight picture, so the proper hold is instantaneous.

     There are only two adjustments to make with the sight.  The first is to align the center (the widest part) of the sight vertically with your reference range.  Normally this will be around 20 to 25 yards for most people.  Since there are no marks to calibrate, it doesn’t matter if the range ends up being 21 or 24.  All you are doing is setting it close to the middle range you shoot.  The aperture chosen must be based on the ranges you intend to shoot.  Those ranges must all be within the aperture.  If your aperture has a long and short end, the long end goes down.  The proper aperture will allow you to frame every target within your shooting range.  The next adjustment is the right/left centering.  Once this is done, no further adjustments are needed.  Just take it out and shoot.

      In the beginning you will have to think about where to hold the sight for different ranges.  Remember, you have to learn to use this sight!  I don’t even bother shooting at marked ranges.  I just judge the range, hold the sight where it belongs, and let go.  Your concentration should always be on the target, and the sight should be in your secondary vision.  I suggest starting out shooting at a large bale target until you get a feel for using the sight at different ranges.  Then practice with the site by stump shooting, 3D, hunting,  etc.  As you get used to the sight, you will find that it will slip farther and farther into your peripheral vision and consciousness.  When this happens you have arrived!



A word about canting:  This sight is designed for use with a vertical hold.  In reality, the sight could be used canted if it could be mounted vertically in the right position on the canted bow.  The problem is that the exact same cant would have to be repeated every time.  Of course this also effects barebow shooting, but without a sight it just gets chocked up to another unexplained miss.  The reality is, to use the sight effectively you must shoot the bow vertically.  Many have found that the improved consistency and alignment of shooting that way has also improved their form.



A word about anchor point



     For all types of barebow shooting the arrow is the primary alignment tool.  To shoot effectively the arrow should be directly under the eye.  The fact is though, that for many that is very difficult to do because of facial structure.  I believe that has been a limiting factor in my shooting.  Using the SRF sight, the arrow plays no part in the aiming process, so that allows you to utilize a more natural anchor and adjust the sight accordingly.  This has improved my alignment, backtension, and consistency.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 7, 2007)

Naahh


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 7, 2007)

i talked to some guys who do and really like it.  It's a pretty neat deal 
no pins or numbers just a sight window you memorize it's pretty instinctive.  just wonderin if anyone used it


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 7, 2007)

It may be good for hunting, but it will not be allowed in 3-D competition.   The powers that be are very close minded when it comes to sights.  They are not allowed.  Supposedly they do not fit in with traditional archery.    "**".  Sights were used back with the Indian flatbow and the English longbow.

Never could understand why sights were good enough for the originators but not for us.


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree if it makes you more consistent and have more confidence why not.  I don't shoot tourneys so I think I'm a try it out.  it's a cool lookin deal if you google it it'll show a picture of it I  tried to get it on here but it wouldn't take.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not aware of any "Indian" sights being used from the early 
18th century back, mid 18th century forward shows the eastern people using what the white man was using. I have no idea of the plains people.
 Any way, instinctive shooting is just that. Brain working with the hand eye coordination. there are a lot of "high tech" things happening in the traditional world of archery, designs, materials used for bow, arrows, strings, etc. Most of it I don't care for, due to the reasoning of it's birth. Fred Bear tried some of it back when, some stuck, some did'nt. Others are still on the same trail. Are we evolving here or what. Tring to find simplier, easier ways, short cuts, etc. to get to the same conclusion, to either hit a bull's eye, or kill game animals ? A simple stick and string, or another gadget bow, hmm, I'll take the stick and string and leave the gadgets to those embarking on the 21st century space ride.
 In a Traditional shoot, I would'nt allow anything but bare bow as well. Now an open shoot, yea, run what ya brung. 
 Now don't get me wrong here, I ain't pick'n on no one, just carring on a conversation. Use what you will, to help you do the best you can and acheive your goals. It's just I see the bow going the way of the flintlock gun, or has it already ?
Jerald


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 7, 2007)

Jerald,
I just got  hoyt GameMaster  that I'm a try this sight thing on it.  It's a modern recurve it's not wood.  Now my Martin Savannah not happening it's staying stick and string.  I love that  bow I don't want to mess up a good thing.  I just want to try something different to see if it works.   Different strokes for different folks my 7th grade teacher use to say "different is different not bad just different"
Ben


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Here's a pic for you Ben*

Personally, I just don't see the need for a sight of any kind. I suppose if you don't just love shooting trad bows you will not likely shoot them enough to get proficient with them and maybe a sight will mean less preparation prior to hunting season. I just enjoy shooting year round so I'll pass on one. I used to think I needed one to compensate for my lack of depth perception but I was wrong.

I guess it just boils down to what you like, need, and enjoy. For me, trad hunting is about what I don't need versus what I do need and I will confess I have a lot I don't need. I just enjoy the challenge as well as the delight that comes with hitting something instinctively.

Papalapin, I think the rules for 3D trad shoots are more about trying to keep a level playing field for all who participate, that's why there are different classes such as primitive bow and modern recurve or long bow. I for one wouldn't want to see them allowed and I hope that doesn't make me a snob in others eyes or close minded. If it makes me a purist then so be it, I don't mind the label.


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 7, 2007)

well said AL we'll see how it turns out Imight like it and I might absolutely hate it.  Only one way to find out though.  It's as close you can get to a sight still using instinctive shootin.  THere are no pins just you lookin at the target or game.  Either way we'll see what it's like.  You know I like to shoot and shoot as often as possible I just want to see if it's hype or real deal.  thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ben, if you want to try then by all means do so. No one has the right to tell you otherwise, however, I think it will it mess you up because you must hold the bow vertically. You love to shoot sitting down on the ground, how ya gonna do it? Maybe you will need to get a 24" bow. Even so, I think it will take you away from a natural canting of the bow when you need to do it. For me, I always cant my bow and I'm not about to try to do it otherwise at my age.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 7, 2007)

Al you said some of what I was thinking, but lacked in journal skills to put in words. I often get in hot water for typing my feelings and sentiments on this here putor 
 I was'nt downgrading or "proffiling" anyone. I too think do what you want and the heck with what others think. I was merely thinking out aloud, the twists and turns archery has gone through and will continue to go through. To me, it appears as an over grown peep sight that is on the bow insted of on the string, a larger sight window if you will. I myself have no roon to talk and or past judgment on no one. I too have done and tried things, I thought what the heck am I doing, is'nt this kind of stuff on those bows I got rid of a while back, gadgets. 
 If this stuff works for someone and can indeed better their chances, then do it. I'll shoot and hunt along side a gadget shooter any day of the week, if they don't maind me be'n with them, I don't mind them be'n with me. It's all archery, just different aspects of it. 
Ok, I'll go away now


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 7, 2007)

fflintlock it's all good you ain't got to anywhere we're all friends round here.  AL that hoyt I don't cant cause of the riser is so centershot.  I don't have anything blocking my vision.  We'll see how it works if I get frustrated with it or it's a pain I'll mark it up to tryin anyways.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm cool  
I love talk'n bout archery


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 7, 2007)

right on man  I'll keep ya posted on what it turns out like


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jerald, dialog, debate, sharing viewpoints and opinions is what this forum is for, along  with the camaraderie, braggin', and just having fun.

I'm sure glad we don't all think alike and share the same views on things 'cause iffen we did I wouldn't ever learn nuthin".

Never regret sharing your opinions here. I did not read anything in your post demeaning or insulting. Good post!


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh Al, I ain't regret'n nut'n. 
Just make'n sure folks know I ain't talk'n down on no one. Sometimes my fingers don't always tell the story like my mind is thinking.
Heck, it's just bow talk, that's all 
The folks here are as good or better then any of the other sites,  I like to just shoot the breeze and every once in awhile let folks know how I feel about something. I'm happy man  
 Sorry if I hijacked this thread, hate it when I do that !


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 7, 2007)

Ain't worth gettin" into a p'n match over it. 

chinquapin - If you wanna try the sight, by all means do it.  Only way you will find out if it will work fo you.  They are  legal in the state for hunting

As far as gadgets go, it it were not for tryin' some new stuff out, we would all be shooting wooden long bows only.   Sights is just one aspect.  What about fiberglass limbs and arrows, aluminum & carbon arrows, metal risers.  Lots of advances are used today and OK,  Why not sights,  Who ever said traditional had to be instinctive.

Back in the '60's when I was on the NFAA Tournament circuit, we had two divisions.  Barebow, and open or freestyle.   Many hunters use sights on their huntin '60's bows.  What do you think those little holes were for on old recurves from the  sold on ebay.  Just because you do not like sights does not mean someone else should't use them

For the record, I shot bare bow back then, and I still do.  Pure  instinctive.  However, I am not going to say it is wrong for someone else.  If sights make you a better shot, go for it.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2007)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Ain't worth gettin" into a p'n match over it.



 As old as you and I are we would be all night and still not have a winner.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 8, 2007)

Up all night over it?  Not me.  At my age I'm in bed by 9:00 PM.


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 8, 2007)

fellas it's all good I'm glad everyone has these thoughts and opinions.  I have no problem shootin barebow I'm not too bad   but if it'll make me more consistent at longer ranges and shoot better groups then I'll be more confident in the woods.  Just my personal feelings.  

Ben


----------



## WildmanSC (Oct 8, 2007)

*B SRF On My Longbow*

When I go into the woods this fall I will have a B SRF sight on my longbow.  It will enable me to more effectively and efficiently make a kill shot that will dispatch the game as quickly as possible.  I've been shooting it on my #1 longbow for about 3 days now and it is deadly accurate out to 15 yards.  At 20 yards my old eyes, unsteady bow arm and sometimes less than perfect release results in shots that open up a bit.  I will continue to practice and whatever the maximum distance is that I can shoot tight groups will be the distance I set my treestand up for trails and entry points into fields.  I might note that thus far I'm shooting my longbow with the SRF sight with a bit of cant to it.

Bill


----------



## choctawlb (Oct 9, 2007)

Ken


----------



## robert carter (Oct 9, 2007)

I got nothing against a fella using sights and I`m quite sure I could put some pins on my recurve with a peep and be very accurate to 40 plus yards after all I won three asa state championships with a compound shooting fingers the only difference would be the let off of the compound .BUT I also know that I kill cleanly shooting instinctive out to 25 with my trad bows and "simple" is why I picked it up to start with. While I was doing this 3d thing with the compound I hunted mostly with the recurve because I could do it with out thinking.Matter of fact I shot for Darton and the last compound they gave me I traded for a patriot to Jim Kenny at archery traditions.I would recommend the Rick Welch method for a fella before trying sights if he wanted to learn instictive shooting.RC


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 9, 2007)

I think a trad shooter should try every which way there is to find out what works best for him.   When he finds it, he should shoot that and not have to worry about someone else telling him it is the wrong way because it is not they way they approve of.

I really got no gripe with anyone on the forum about it.  My main gripe is 3-D Traditional garus telling them they can't shoot 3-D with sights.  Why not let them shoot, and if there is no classification forthem, they can't compete, but at least let them shoot.

Keep in mind this whole thing started by my making a simple statement that the sight would not be allowed in 3-D competition.  I for one don't agree with that.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree with you papalapin a fella should be allowed to shoot in 3d but it would not be right for him to compete against a stickbowman without sights on his bow . but for fun what could it hurt. The main reason I stopped shooting competitive 3d is because of people fussing. I won a gbaa state shoot once that was a 2 round shoot and the people that put on the shoot "put" someone with my group on the second round because I shot a 199 , they thought I cheated. The second round I shot a 206 and won the finger class. I never went back and will never.Thats why I hunt now and leave the rubber deer alone. These critters I shoot now bleed.RC


----------



## WildmanSC (Oct 9, 2007)

robert carter said:


> These critters I shoot now bleed.RC



RC,

They eat a whole lot better, too, don't they?!!   The folks with the fold around jackets would come after you if you started "foam"ing around the mouth after eating one of the rubber deer! 

Bill


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 9, 2007)

Wildman is the sight hard toget use to, and is it easy to get it set?  I have the C versoin on they way.  I'm pretty stoked about this if it works like it says.


----------



## WildmanSC (Oct 9, 2007)

chinquapin said:


> Wildman is the sight hard toget use to, and is it easy to get it set?  I have the C versoin on they way.  I'm pretty stoked about this if it works like it says.



Ben,

As I replied in the PM, I had no problems with the DAS Dalaa   and DAS Hunter.  And actually I had no problems with the ACS CX after I finally convinced myself to at least try it.  I initially didn't put it on because I thought the sight window was too short.  But it works great.  And I'm using the same portion of the sight at the upper cusp from 5 to 20 yards.

Bill


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 9, 2007)

GOOD FOR YOU,  BILL

Hope it works out for you.


----------

